

Do you vote before or after you read an article? - niels_olson

I'm curious. Because I find myself not voting perhaps as much as I should, instead just using HN as a great source of reading material. I mean to come back, but by then noprocrast has usually kicked in.
======
tokenadult
I read a little, vote, and sometimes open the article in a separate tab in my
browser sometime during that process. On my Firefox, I can right-click on the
title URL of the submission to choose to open the submitted article in a new
tab.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
One of my favorite FF features: You can middle click links to open them in a
new tab.

------
critic
I almost never vote. If you think I should vote, please explain how that would
help me. Does HN customize my front page depending on user preferences?

------
narnikhil
I open a set of links on a dedicated Chrome window, read one article at a
time, come back to the listing page and vote!

